
Show HN: Blind dating app to find your soulmate - pollux01
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cartegan.giddy
======
pollux01
Giddy is an app to find your future partner who we would match you with based
on myers-briggs type indicator. Our algorithm finds the best possible
personality type for the users based on current location and radius range.

We strive forward to favour on constituting relationships that is based on
common interests and mental chemistry rather than idealization of
attractiveness. How we achieve such a goal is by creating an hour long session
between the matched users and prompting the user profile after 45 minutes of
conversation.

Hope you guys give critical feedback on the idea

~~~
danieltillett
Curious if you have any data that MB helps in long term relationships? I know
it seems obvious, but I suspect certain MB types clash.

I have often wondered if adding friction to the whole dating process is the
solution to the problem. Slow down people and they are going to be less likely
to immediately dismiss on the basis of looks.

~~~
pollux01
I more of a mental chemistry kind of guy and it was often harder for me to
find somebody who had the same mental wavelength similar to mine. I suppose MB
could be a way forward to achieve such a goal.

I have been thinking to integrate AI to derive personality and make the user
experience lot better rather than using a form for MB.

~~~
danieltillett
I am not the best person to comment on this as I have been married for 20
years and so have never had to live through the whole modern dating scene, but
I think the problem with your idea is that MB personality types are not equal
distributed between men and women. This is likely the reason why you have
trouble finding someone on your mental wavelength.

The bigger problem in my opinion is crazy/damaged people. If you could find a
way of screening out the crazies via AI you would have a major hit.

~~~
pollux01
I think screening can be done once a user chats with an AI agent. That was
what my initial idea was, to converse with an AI agent to derive who you are
and what you personality is. I needed to make something quick that's why I
went with MB.

I suppose achieving samantha (from the movie her) level AI could be done in
the near future if I put my work to it

